# First Summer Flowers (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Jun 9, 2011)

This morning I took a couple of photos in the garden.

This is the first Sunflower!!







And the PVC arch has some Blue Morning Glory Flowers on it!






You would never know from the nice clear sky that we have so many fires burning all around us here.  My daughter in Colorado was complaining of all the smoke in the air the other day from the Arizona fires,
Here are a couple of her photos to show me what she was seeing up there.

This is how it normally looks.






And this is how it looked on June 7 2011






The winds carried the smoke away from us, I heard on the news they were detecting smoke in the Midwest from our fires here in Arizona.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful sunflowers!!  I had been thinking about our Arizona neighbors.  No smoke here in our part of Oklahoma yet.

Here's hoping the fires are brought under control soon.

We have sure had a lot of bad weather and events in our country recently.

What's next?  The plague of locusts??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 9, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Beautiful sunflowers!!  I had been thinking about our Arizona neighbors.  No smoke here in our part of Oklahoma yet.
> 
> Here's hoping the fires are brought under control soon.
> 
> ...


No, next is the War of Ezekiel 38.....


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2011)

I always enjoy looking at your pictures


----------

